# Skyline GTR - unrestricted importation into Canada



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ladies, Gentlemen, interested parties. It is with great pleasure that I make the following announcement:

At any date corresponding with the 15th anniversary of the date of manufacture of any given vehicle (not model year), said vehicle is open to unrestricted import into the country of Canada, without certification or testing. The only standards it has to pass are the saftey inspection and emissions tests of the Province of registration.

What does this mean?

*IT MEANS YOU CAN SOON BUY A SKYLINE GTR (1989 R32 model) AND DRIVE IT HERE!* It also means you can skip the expensive federalization process. And, as time passes, newer models will become available for import.

Only a few more years until we can get the Pulsar GTi-Rs.:banana:


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

Hmmm... I'm interested in knowing where you got that info from.

I saw a thread in the Skyline forum awhile ago with a link to the federal Canadian Transport authority. It specifically stated that a car not sold in the US or Canadian market can not be imported. 

I know that 15 year rule does apply to the Australia.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I got that info from having two years experience with the Canadian government in importing & exporting and have helped many people bring cars into Canada. Self interest in bringing something in myself has led me to know most loopholes and nuances of the laws and regulations.

Transport Canada Importing site. The first paragraph outlines that you can't import vehicles from outside Canada or the US with the following exception:



> The only exceptions to this rule are vehicles fifteen (15) years old or older as determined by the month and year in which the vehicle was manufactured


So, today, any car manufactured in March 1988 or earlier is eligible.

You still have to pay taxes and duty (if applicable) and the vehicle still has to pass any emmisions and provincial safety inspections that alls cars would.

What link are you talking about? I'd like to see that.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey FCS - that's great news! Not that I can afford to import a damn thing. But cool anyway.

On an off topic note - check your PM.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Once a car is legalized in Canada, that makes it easier and cheaper to get it legalized in the US, right. Seeming laws regarding automobiles are somewhat similar.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Once a car is legalized in Canada, that makes it easier and cheaper to get it legalized in the US, right. Seeming laws regarding automobiles are somewhat similar. *


No. It must still go through any US legalization proccess. This Canadian proccess isn't a legalization proccess, it's just a nice regulation that says you can bring in old cars.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What i'm asking is it easier to get legalized in the US rather than having it imported straight from Japan? In Ohio, legalizing a car is nothing more that having the state DMV sheck it out and do some background, but i'm not sure if that applies to Japan-only autos.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I don't know about exact US laws, but I imagine you'd have to get it past these guys first:

http://www.customs.gov/ImageCache/cgov/content/publications/importingacar_2edoc/v1/importingacar.doc


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info man. I am actually going to be contacting the state DMV for future reference.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder what kind of shape a 15 year old Skyline would be in, but that would still be cool.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

WOW!! I WANT A SKYLINE 

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Don't we all want a Skyline??


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

Sounds like that is a loop hole! Do you know how hard it is the pass emissions? And is a right hand drive car fine to drive in Canada?

Honestly you will be hard pressed to find a decent 15 year imports, especially skylines. But if it's one of those 'must have' cars then maybe it is worth considering.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The US has a similar law, only it has a 25 year old cutoff.If I had the money, I'd import a Australian Ford Falcon GT HO Phase III . That's the yellow, red and blue cop car driven in the beginning of the original Mad Max movie!!!(the black 2 door car was a Aussie only Falcon, I believe it was the Falcon Cobra-but can't remember).You could also import an old Nissan too with this law (Gimmie a 510/Bluebird SSS with the 150hp L18 please)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Jayhawk, it does still have to pass emissions testing (if applicable) for the province it is imported to, but there's some weird regulations in Ontario about vehicles not originally equipped with Catalytic converters, etc. I'll have to check with the MoT on this one.


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *The US has a similar law, only it has a 25 year old cutoff.If I had the money, I'd import a Australian Ford Falcon GT HO Phase III . That's the yellow, red and blue cop car driven in the beginning of the original Mad Max movie!!!(the black 2 door car was a Aussie only Falcon, I believe it was the Falcon Cobra-but can't remember).You could also import an old Nissan too with this law (Gimmie a 510/Bluebird SSS with the 150hp L18 please) *


That is a classic car! However, I must admit, I'm more of a Holden Fan. The current shape monaros are simply awesome.


----------



## WRXKiller (Mar 22, 2003)

Just wanted to add to the skyline discussion. I own a company called OverDrive Imports, and I personally had my GTI-R imported from Japan. 

Skylines are on the vehicle eligibility list and only require about $5000 in modifications, on top of the purchase price. There are a lot of skylines coming into the US right now. 

Just thought that would add my 2 cents.


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

WRXKiller said:


> *Just wanted to add to the skyline discussion. I own a company called OverDrive Imports, and I personally had my GTI-R imported from Japan.
> 
> Skylines are on the vehicle eligibility list and only require about $5000 in modifications, on top of the purchase price. There are a lot of skylines coming into the US right now.
> 
> Just thought that would add my 2 cents. *


I guess it is good to see the Motorex isn't the only place that can legally comply these cars. 

I'm still surprised that the government is willing to let so many RHD cars into the country. (I guess in the big scheme of things, these imports don't make up a huge percentage).

I'm from australia and so we've had these japanese imports for ages. The GTI-R is an awesome car! what else have you done to it?


----------



## WRXKiller (Mar 22, 2003)

I just had my car on a 4 wheel dyno about two months ago. 

At the crank: 250hp
At the wheels: 195hp

Mods:

-HKS Downpipe
-HKS Full Exhaust (muffler, cat, piping)
-HKS Blow Off Valve

Soon to come, Forge Motorsports front mount intercooler conversion kit...

For right now, its definetly fast enough!!


----------

